# new to this bit of FF-BFN



## MIMI4 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi af arrived today, 6 days late. Why do our bodies do this? I'm usually 28 days. Have constant endo twitches through my cycle and the usual af type pains that are also similar to prg. I have a beautiful son 4 yrs but am desperate for another it hurts so much. Still waiting to find out if I'm ov at the mo as periods gone mad the last 2-3 months. I feel so stressed about not being able to conceive and dp isn't that bothered. (nor is GP)

Does anyone know where to get lots of ov sticks over the net as the clearblue is expensive? I am determind to do this (like I say every month). TTC longer this time than before we conceived our son, the pain is unbearable at times but obviously having ds helps, he's GREAT. I'm so lucky to have him but didn't realise it could take longer for a 2nd. Everywhere I look there are babies, preg women.....etc constant reminders. Thanks for listening. Since finding this site it's been great to know that I can just sound off when I need to, to FF who understand.


MIMI4.................I need another miracle


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

come and join us on the daily messages thread.  You'll get loads of support.  I've not found anywhere cheap that does ov sticks either, it's so annoying!!!


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi mim14, big hugs, you are not alone, i know exactly how you feel, this is a good place for sympathy or to rant!! love jox


----------



## MIMI4 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ta, I'm due to see GP tomorrow as ov bt earlier this said I hadn't ov, did another test will find out then. As I already have 1 child I've been told we are not entitled to any other fertility tests apart from this ov bt. Even if GP suspects I may need clomid, won't get it on the NHS. So I won't get my tubes etc checked. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Mimi4  

Welcome to the secondary infertility board.  

Unfortunatly some PCT's won't fund any fertility treatment if you already have a child. I was extremely lucky as my PCT funded a sterilisation reversal, even though they did take some convincing. I have two boys one aged 17 and one 10.

As for Ovulation sticks...have you looked on Ebay? I've bought them off there and they're quite good and they're reasonably priced. 

I know what you mean about babies everywhere. It does hurt very much..but I keep thinking to myself..one day that'll be me!  

You'll get lots of support on here the the girls are amazing!!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

why won't they let you have clomid on the nhs?  If you are paying for your prescriptions, it shouldn't make a difference as you aren't making someone wait for treatment?


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

ps even a private prescription of clomid is affordable, actually, it is the same price as an nhs prescription (i know as i had a private prescription which i took in and paid and it was under a tenner and i had 6 months 50mg's worth). joxx


----------



## TC2 (Oct 30, 2006)

MIMI4

Welcome -  I bought my sticks Ov and Pg from  ***************************  they were cheap and good and arrived very quickly.  I also get Pg Vits from them, they do all the big makes but also lesser known.  I used the Advanced Ov sticks and Advance Pg sticks.

Good luck, and you have come to the right place for support, 

Teena


----------

